# 2016 Arnold  Classic Australia



## Jada (Mar 19, 2016)

First place Kai Greene 
Second place Cedric  McMillion
Third place Justin Compton 

Kai deserve  the win, he looked sharper and fixed what ever issue he had with his stomach which looked really bad.  I feel Kai has some momentum going towards the O
He needs to keep doing what ever he is doing but get more dry.

  On another note Evan centopanie is not looking good , not too sure what's going on with him. He looks like he doesn't want to be in bodybuilding shows. He looked soft and just  out of shape.  In my opinion  he needs to make a decision  on what he wants, he himself said that he knows he won't be a Mr O champion...
 Just disappointed  with him on how he showed up. Looked like SHIT.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 19, 2016)

Nice update "current SI pro"

Were the arnold results in this morning?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 19, 2016)

LOL future si pro hahahaha I forgot about that bahaha


----------



## conan (Mar 19, 2016)

Pre judging first call out.  The night show video hasn't been posted yet so you can't really go by how they look here, but more of a ballpark.


----------



## Jada (Mar 19, 2016)

^^ I'm a little confused... I just saw the results and the video online player


----------



## Jada (Mar 19, 2016)

Yaya said:


> Nice update "current SI pro"
> 
> Were the arnold results in this morning?



Yes there r up


----------



## Milo (Mar 19, 2016)

Kai's legs are unbelievable, but Ced is all around best imo.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Mar 20, 2016)

Milo said:


> Kai's legs are unbelievable, but Ced is all around best imo.



I agree with this. I called cedric for the W before the show. He looks better and forearms thicker than kai's.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 20, 2016)

Didn't all the same dudes compete in the Arnold over here 2 weeks ago? And who won the US arnold?


----------



## Jada (Mar 20, 2016)

Kai player! !! Let's get it!  Stand up bk!


----------



## jim222 (Jun 3, 2016)

this shit is promising, i bet it'll be fun to watch there


----------

